# Deadlifts



## crzpaul (Sep 9, 2011)

How often do you guys do deadlifts? Is the first exercise or last?


----------



## wifi75 (Sep 10, 2011)

crzpaul said:


> How often do you guys do deadlifts? Is the first exercise or last?



I do stiff-legged once/week with hams... first ham exercise but I usually do hams after quads.


----------



## Flashboom (Sep 12, 2011)

crzpaul said:


> How often do you guys do deadlifts? Is the first exercise or last?



Stiff legs once a week with back. Regular deads when I'm in the mood. Usually every other week


----------



## crzpaul (Sep 13, 2011)

I have been doing deadlifts once a week and it becomes more difficult to do..
What about heavy deadlifts?


----------



## john696 (Sep 14, 2011)

crzpaul said:


> I have been doing deadlifts once a week and it becomes more difficult to do..
> What about heavy deadlifts?



 I try to do them every week , always first thing on back day


----------



## guest (Sep 15, 2011)

crzpaul said:


> I have been doing deadlifts once a week and it becomes more difficult to do..
> What about heavy deadlifts?



I do them about once every 2 workouts.


----------



## legalracing (Sep 16, 2011)

crzpaul said:


> How often do you guys do deadlifts? Is the first exercise or last?




Are a must for me on back day every week. There is nothing better for building your lower back and its great for building overall strength .


----------

